# neatest species



## massaman (Jun 4, 2009)

just out of curiosity I am wondering what everyones favorite specie of mantis is and which ones have the colorful or good looking nymphs!

I like the creobroter gemmatus but i like how the gambians look and sometimes act goofy as my nymphs do shiver alot like they are angry when prey escapes or something else that gets them all twitching!


----------



## jameslongo (Jun 4, 2009)

I was thinking of posting something like this. Well, great minds do think alike :lol: 

My favourite mantid that I own is my eldest adult female _Pseudomantis albofimbriata_. The species I'm liking most at the moment is _Neomantis australis_


----------



## massaman (Jun 4, 2009)

this one looks interesting

http://www.modliszki.com/foty/g_amoena_fem.jpg


----------



## bassist (Jun 4, 2009)

_Zoolea major_ has always been my favorite looking mantis sadly they aren't in culture here in the US (that I know of anyways)


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice topic, but it was done a few months ago: http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?sh...c=12264&amp;hl=

My "dream" mantis is B. mendica


----------



## d17oug18 (Jun 4, 2009)

so far my favorite is the unicorn boxer mantis, funny species and friendly as all heck! it alwaz awesome to see them eat becuase they tackle food the same size as themselves!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 4, 2009)

My funest is the Trachodes, but my fav is well used to be asian, and prob still is, can I have 2? the budwing... ok can I have 3? Then the wide arm, ok 4 and this is really it.... sheild, no the boxer, yea the boxer, no how bout.....


----------



## Anleoflippy (Jun 5, 2009)

Paratoxodera cornicollis my fav and will not give up finding this...

I mean look at it: http://www.flickr.com/photos/artour_a/361466532/sizes/o/

http://www.insectchat.com/showthread.php?t=186

Click the link and you will see what I am saying. My friend found these Species near the lower part of Mount Kinabalu eating a big spider. He took a picture of it too, and I could not believe my eyes.


----------



## Christian (Jun 5, 2009)

Always these kiddies with their _Toxodera_ dream... eventually being hit by reality...





My only concern is that one of those will one day *really* find one - what a lost chance for a species to find its way into the hobby...

By the way, where have all the _Heterochaeta_ gone?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 5, 2009)

Christian said:


> Always these kiddies with their _Toxodera_ dream... eventually being hit by reality...
> 
> 
> 
> My only concern is that one of those will one day *really* find one - what a lost chance for a species to find its way into the hobby..


I imagine that any Toxodera sp. that wanted to improve itself would remain safely hidden antil it spied a fully credentialed mantis entomologist. :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2009)

Anzilleoflippy said:


> Paratoxodera cornicollis my fav and will not give up finding this...I mean look at it: http://www.flickr.com/photos/artour_a/361466532/sizes/o/
> 
> http://www.insectchat.com/showthread.php?t=186
> 
> Click the link and you will see what I am saying. My friend found these Species near the lower part of Mount Kinabalu eating a big spider. He took a picture of it too, and I could not believe my eyes.


[SIZE=14pt]Wow thats so cool. I dont know what I would pick.[/SIZE]


----------



## massaman (Jun 5, 2009)

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/gEQzM9QwGkgvg309ExI5mQ

not sure what kind this is but looks kind of kewl

totally black mantis

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_BxUlauV3igM/SOZF...is+on+porch.jpg


----------

